# What sand paper should i use ?



## JC123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Hello I am new to making slingshot's and I just need some advice on using and getting sandpaper.

How many grades of sandpaper should I buy and where can I buy them from where it is cheap?

Thanks


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can get by with 80/120 /220 but for really smooth results go higher and higher.


----------



## Crac (Mar 3, 2013)

From this link:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/27934-tools-where-to-buy-and-uses/

Product 1: The coarse paper for shaping

http://www.screwfix.com/p/oakey-extreme-assorted-sandpaper-pack-of-8/93950

-IMO the 80 grit is more than punishing enough for serious material removal, the 120 grit is not bad for an all rounder, and the 240 grit is more for 'touching in'. These are Al-O based. I use these, I standby these, I reccomend this product.

Product 2: A finer product for finishing

http://www.screwfix.com/p/norton-oakey-wet-dry-sandpaper-assorted-pack-of-4/30683

- The 400 grit is VERY fine.... personally I just don't believe you need finer than this, The 600 grit is for colour and finish only... I use glass and paint polishing compounds after the 600 grit. You might choose a slightly different product, this is just an idea to start with: SiC wet-n-dry. I can't believe anyone needs finer than 600 grit SiC wet-n-dry.


----------



## JC123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you very much I will get onto screwfix and order some !


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I use knives and tools for bulk shaping, then P120 grit sandpaper to smooth everything out. P180 to remove the 120 scratches and refine the curves. P240 for more scratch removal and P320 for final preparation for varnish, lacquer or oil finishing.

P400 and 600 and sometimes 1200 during the oil finishing process.

It's worth getting good sandpaper. I prefer Aluminium Oxide types (Al-O) over garnet or silicon carbide. Some good brands - Norton, 3M, Sia.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I sand usually from 150g-2000g then wax


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

What everyone said, but i agree with ash. Get quality abrasives from trusted/main companies such as Norton, 3M, Satin Gobain, VSM etc ... with unknown brands you'll often find that the grain of the abrasives are very inconsistent and the bond between the paper/cloth backing is poor. It's really worth paying the extra cents for better quality IMO .. you can also get into different abrasives which most commonly include aluminum oxide, silicon carbide and garnet. Any one of the abrasives should be fine for wood processing.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Everyone elses advise is good, But the best is this, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-WET-DRY-ABRASIVE-SANDING-BLOCKS-PAD-CHOICE-OF-GRITS/290957092685?_trksid=p2046732.m2060&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D16581%26meid%3D3139968548790466122%26pid%3D100040%26prg%3D7839%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D290923716236%26

Choose mixed grit, its what i used and its worth it


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I never go finer than 220 on a shooter. It gets too slippery to hold onto.

Of course some people here build works of art I can never aspire to, so don't listen to me.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

TimR said:


> I never go finer than 220 on a shooter. It gets too slippery to hold onto.
> 
> Of course some people here build works of art I can never aspire to, so don't listen to me.


That's perfectly valid advice, Tim. We each have to decide what we're building these things for. To look at or to make it easier to shoot things with giant rubber bands... Or somewhere in between. Not all of those goals needs a glassy smooth finish.


----------

